# Home Made Ammo



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Some home made ammo I made from tire weights! Not to bad for the 2nd run. Thanks to Charles for the wooden mold post!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hunting time!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey!!! Those look about the same as mine! You have done a fine job. They will certainly serve you well as hunting ammo. If you are shooting into a backstop, just note that they will shred shirt material pretty quickly. They will put a real hurt on cans! Have fun ... :thumbsup:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

UPDATE! I put the ammo on a scale. They are running between 110-120 grains. I didn't use the 3/8" drill bit I used a 11/32" bit. Thought I would let ya know.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used 3/8 for mine and they came in at 140-142 grains, so yours is a reasonable weight. You will get a bit more velocity, but a bit less energy. I doubt that either will make any difference in a hunting situation.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

So how do they fly, do they tumble?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jsbelljr83 said:


> So how do they fly, do they tumble?


Yes, they do tumble in flight. But at slingshot ranges and slingshot velocities, that is not a problem. They will be as accurate as round ball. But given their shape, they always hit with an edge, no matter their orientation on impact. So they have more of a cutting action than round ball. For target shooting that is being scored, you want more of a discrete round hole, so round ball is better for that sort of application.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree Charles!


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Charles said:


> jsbelljr83 said:
> 
> 
> > So how do they fly, do they tumble?
> ...


I grew up shooting black powder rifles and pistols and my Dad and I used to cast our own ammo. Maybe I can get into casting my own slingshot ammo!


----------

